# Jackson guys: is this a Fusion Professional? Or a Dinky?



## wannabguitarist (Jul 5, 2011)

Saw this hanging, unlabeled, in my local shop's used section. Bound ebony board, MOP (I think), Schaller trem, kinda cool sparkly forest green cooler, and played like sex. If it's a fusion there's a good chance I'm gonna have it by this weekend 

Also I can post the serial number if that helps. I wasn't sure if that's something people frown upon


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 5, 2011)

Might be a Fusion but I am not 100% sure. Talk to the guys at the JCF they are the most informative about Jacksons.


----------



## lfrz93 (Jul 6, 2011)

Its a Professional Fusion Pro.


----------



## lfrz93 (Jul 6, 2011)

Also, because of the non engraved truss rod, its pre 1995.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 6, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> Saw this hanging, unlabeled, in my local shop's used section. Bound ebony board, MOP (I think), Schaller trem, kinda cool sparkly forest green cooler, and played like sex. If it's a fusion there's a good chance I'm gonna have it by this weekend
> 
> Also I can post the serial number if that helps. I wasn't sure if that's something people frown upon



I'm going to take a semi-educated guess and say its a Fusion, mainly because it was the only Superstrat in the Professional line to have sealed Sincle coils (Besides the Dinky LT, but it was engraved different on the pickups)

Guide to the Japanese Jackson Pro series guitars from 1990 - 1995

But from what I'm reading, the Dinky will have a 25.5 inch neck and the Fusion will have a 24.75 inch neck. So, I guess compare from there to get a better clue!


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 6, 2011)

lfrz93 said:


> Its a Professional Fusion Pro.




Man how do you Jackson guys know this stuff! I have never seen a brand with so much dedication. It's awesome!


----------



## gunch (Jul 6, 2011)

Color me mad jelly if you get that.

Gassing so hard for a fusion.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 6, 2011)

That thing is sexy.


----------



## geofreesun (Jul 6, 2011)

definitely a fusion pro! dinky does not have the extra cut contour on the lower horn IIRC. and the mini switch looks exactly like those on fusions~


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 6, 2011)

If the price is OK get it! That guitar looks sweeeeeeet!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't have anything to measure the neck with so that's why I came here . Does pre-95 mean something special?

Also, what's a good price for these? Most of the ones I see go cheaply on ebay have dots and rosewood.


----------



## caskettheclown (Jul 6, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> Man how do you Jackson guys know this stuff! I have never seen a brand with so much dedication. It's awesome!



Yea forreal its scary sometimes


I don't know who is more dedicated

Ibanez or Jackson guys


I'm glad i love both


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jul 6, 2011)

have had a dinky....and this is not one. i have a neck-thru custom shop soloist now.

huge jackson fan too. love ibbys just as much but i gotta say esp (as far 6 stings go) are my fav!


----------



## Captastic (Jul 6, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> I didn't have anything to measure the neck with so that's why I came here . Does pre-95 mean something special?
> 
> Also, what's a good price for these? Most of the ones I see go cheaply on ebay have dots and rosewood.



$600 would be a normal price...so anywhere above or below will = how good or bad of a price.

Pre-95 isn't really anything special. Killer guitars if you can handle the smaller spacing and looser string feel...


----------



## elrrek (Jul 6, 2011)

That is a quality guitar. The Professional line was built in Japan and was so good they stopped making them because it was eating into Jackson USA build sales.

The versions with dots and rosewood that you have seen are *probably* Concept or Performer series. Not bad guitars at all, but not as highly spec'd or well made as the Pro's.

Snag it if you can.


----------



## Inazone (Jul 6, 2011)

geofreesun said:


> definitely a fusion pro! dinky does not have the extra cut contour on the lower horn IIRC. and the mini switch looks exactly like those on fusions~



Correct about the switch (unless added aftermarket) but some Dinky models - specifically with solid-color finishes - do/did have that extra contour. Jacksons with maple tops usually don't have the contour, but I think that a Fusion or Dinky with just a transparent finish w/o veneer (basswood or mahogany) still has the contour.


----------



## Inazone (Jul 6, 2011)

elrrek said:


> The versions with dots and rosewood that you have seen are *probably* Concept or Performer series. Not bad guitars at all, but not as highly spec'd or well made as the Pro's.



The Professional EX and Std models just had dots/rosewood, as did all of the Stealths (including the original Stealth Pro) and several Fusions.


----------



## DC23 (Jul 6, 2011)

Definitely a fusion pro. They are quality guitars. I played one and would recommend them. They're not the same as USAs but frankly, are damn good for the price they can be had for since they don't have the USA insignia


----------



## orakle (Jul 6, 2011)

from what i remember, that is clearly a fusion


----------



## lfrz93 (Jul 6, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> Man how do you Jackson guys know this stuff! I have never seen a brand with so much dedication. It's awesome!



It's blind love bro, the first time I picked a Jackson I knew it was going to become my obsession.



geofreesun said:


> definitely a fusion pro! dinky does not have the extra cut contour on the lower horn IIRC. and the mini switch looks exactly like those on fusions~



Yup, exactly what gave it away. Even though some dinkys did have the extra cut contour, the combo of the cut + the mids switch + the pickup config gave it away.



wannabguitarist said:


> I didn't have anything to measure the neck with so that's why I came here . Does pre-95 mean something special?
> 
> Also, what's a good price for these? Most of the ones I see go cheaply on ebay have dots and rosewood.



Pre-95 doesn't mean anything special that I can remember, but older years + good condition = more value.

Good price? I saw a neck of one of these sell on ebay for 350 bucks. On forums, they sell anywhere from 500-650. Maybe less in a market like this.



elrrek said:


> That is a quality guitar. The Professional line was built in Japan and was so good they stopped making them because it was eating into Jackson USA build sales.
> 
> The versions with dots and rosewood that you have seen are *probably* Concept or Performer series. Not bad guitars at all, but not as highly spec'd or well made as the Pro's.
> 
> Snag it if you can.



The Rhoads STD is quite a good model, same thing with the Kelly XL. My JPB-7 is a hell of a bass too!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 6, 2011)

lfrz93 said:


> It's blind love bro, the first time I picked a Jackson I knew it was going to become my obsession



 I've been wanting a nice Fusion for like 2 years now and this one has pratically fallen into my lap. If I can get rid of my DC-5 as planned on Friday this baby should be mine on Saturday


----------



## lfrz93 (Jul 6, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> I've been wanting a nice Fusion for like 2 years now and this one has pratically fallen into my lap. If I can get rid of my DC-5 as planned on Friday this baby should be mine on Saturday



You have a DC-5? PM me, I've been looking for a DC-5 or DC-10.

I had a Fusion Pro until earlier this year. Whilst my moving, I left it along some other guitars in my warehouse. The Fusion Pro was the only one to get lost  I'm not sure if it was the moving people or someone that came in the warehouse and took it.


----------



## yellowv (Jul 6, 2011)

As said it's a fusion Pro. If you can get it at $600 or less it's a good deal. They are great guitars. Also as said Dinky's do have the lower horn contour. It's the pickup config that gives this away as a Fusion at a glance.


----------



## Konstantin (Aug 25, 2011)

Super Guitar


----------



## Tranquilliser (Aug 25, 2011)

If it plays like sex, you should get it anyway 

But that is a Fusion Pro, man.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 25, 2011)

Tranquilliser said:


> If it plays like sex, you should get it anyway
> 
> But that is a Fusion Pro, man.



Yea. Still waiting for someone to buy my DC-5


----------



## Shadowspecced (Aug 25, 2011)

I had a hot pink Charvel fusion for a while, and it looked more or less exactly like that. Great guitar too, picked it up for under 300 dollars!


----------

